
He Was a Science Star. Then He Promoted a Questionable Cure for Covid-19 - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/12/magazine/didier-raoult-hydroxychloroquine.html
======
lbeltrame
Why questionable? The only way to put a stop on the HCQ debate is doing proper
clinical trials (not retrospective, not observational, proper double-blind
randomized drug vs placebo trials). All the preprints I've come across are
wasted opportunities because they lack in one or more areas (too late during
treatment course; insufficient number of patients; no proper controls...).

The one by U of Minnesota[1], which at least from the sources I read is
getting very little publicity, is struggling to get the remaining 150 patients
to get enough power to give an answer. This is where we should bet our "money"
(figuratively speaking) on.

[1] [https://covidpep.umn.edu/](https://covidpep.umn.edu/)

------
mindcrash
The MSM is (succesfully) trying to make HCQ look "questionable" because it is
cheap to acquire and can be freely produced (i.e. without patent licenses).
Big Pharma doesn't like this because it can't be patented and sold for
ridiculous amounts of money (something they are currently trying to do with
the experimental vaccin pushed by the Gates Foundation and Trust.)

In fact, a few doctors have succesfully treated COVID patients in my country
using a Vitamin C/D and Zinc regimen (to naturally enhance the (broken) immune
system of infected patients) combined with HCQ before being threatened by the
government to stand down. The same government which employs a Secretary of
Health who studied to be a primary school teacher, and a CDC director who is
part of a medical black list due to severe professional negligence (but nobody
seems to care so he can keep doing what he is doing).

~~~
swah
What is your country?

